# Ariana Grande Concert Explosion



## Bowie (May 22, 2017)

In Manchester, England (near to where my sister lives), a "loud bang" was heard a couple of hours ago, and at the time of writing, 19 people have died and at least 50 are injured.

Reportedly, it's a suicide bomb attack, but nobody really knows yet, so the police are just treating it as a terrorist attack. Ariana herself had reportedly left the venue before the incident occurred.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 22, 2017)

I have no words, this is horrible and my heart goes out to everyone hurt.


----------



## Brookie (May 22, 2017)

This is terrible, all of those innocent lives....and why an Ariana Grande concert? (if the person is from the nation/not a terrorist)


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2017)

This is just awful. Those poor people. my prayers are with them and their families.


----------



## kayleee (May 22, 2017)

Oh my god that is awful!  why an Ariana Grande concert?? How scary. I hope there are not more casualties.


----------



## Franny (May 22, 2017)

My heart sank when I read the news, so so terrible. I hope all that are injured make a quick and full recovery...


----------



## piichinu (May 22, 2017)

probably someone angry that girls were out having fun :-)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Wow, this is terrible. Glad your sister wasn't there. I hope survivers pull through okay.., Things like this just shouldnt happen, it's so sad.


----------



## Romaki (May 22, 2017)

Wow, this is really terrible. My thoughts go out to the victims and their families.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 22, 2017)

I know it's happened before, with another concert band. Hopefully the 50 injured make it okay, and I hope for the best that the 19 casualties went quickly and did not suffer.


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

There are also parents who have children missing after the incident. It's just so horrifying...


----------



## Flare (May 22, 2017)

This is indeed sad. 
I mostly know Ari Grande because she would play as Cat in "Victorious and "Sam and Cat", so I'm saddened she and her fans had to deal with this. 

I hope that everything goes well for those who were in it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 22, 2017)

my heart is breaking. this world is so awful. i cannot imagine the pain the parents are going through from the loss of their children, and ariana for having to deal with 19 of her fans dying. it's so disgusting that anyone would even do this especially at a concert where you're supposed to have fun.. sickening.


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2017)

I definitely didn't expect to hear about something like this. It's crazy, and awful. All of those people were fulfilling a dream or a wish, and it was taken from them and ruined in an instant. It's really sad. I mean, any time something like this happens, it's sad. But at a concert, that kinda hits close to home for me, because music plays such a huge role in our lives.


----------



## Chicha (May 23, 2017)

This makes me sick to my stomach. What a horrible situation. Most of the concertgoers are young people so this breaks my heart for them and for their families going through this trauma. Hopefully the children separated from their families can be reunited soon. Poor Ariana and her crew as well.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 23, 2017)

It's awful there are people out there who do this kind of thing. Sending prayers out to the families and victims of the attack. This world is not headed in a good direction.


----------



## Laureline (May 23, 2017)

I just can't believe it. There were kids there!


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

This is very disturbing.

How very sad...devastating.


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2017)

Yeah, it's on the news right now 
:/


----------



## MayorBlueRose (May 23, 2017)

this is so awful and quite close to home to (I live about 2hrs away from Manchester) 

concerts are suposed to be a safe place.

no where is safe any more.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 23, 2017)

This is just another sweet ingredient to add to 2017s recipe for disaster. I'm pretty sure 2016 was just a warm up for this year and the upcoming ones.

An Arianda Grande concert of all things? I know she's big but I didn't think she was that big. 

So many people here are making it sound like this isn't a common thing in the world. Like this is the saddest event ever. I know it's sad but this is just one small event of all the killings that go on in the world. America does this **** in muslim countries practically all the time (especially if they really are behind ISIS and fund them. I personally believe they are but that's whole other discussion). Instead of focusing on one small event I prefer to reflect on all the unnecessary deaths out there that happen. No one ever brings this much attention to when western/christian countries are the ones being terrorists for example. Unless its attacking their own country.

Either way this is very sad news.
Please do not get offended with what I'm saying as my intention is not to offend anyone. I just feel like talking about the more generic side of this that we can get more of a conversation going instead of just the same replies all the time.


----------



## piichinu (May 23, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> This is just another sweet ingredient to add to 2017s recipe for disaster. I'm pretty sure 2016 was just a warm up for this year and the upcoming ones.
> 
> An Arianda Grande concert of all things? I know she's big but I didn't think she was that big.
> 
> ...



yeah, people wont get offended at ur post, dont worry about that. instead i think people will be reading your post, thinking about how very considerate and understanding and aware you are of the world's problems. you are so woke never stop baby


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 23, 2017)

update: 22 are now confirmed dead, and a family was on a morning show talking about their lost 19 year old son who hasnt been identified or found in any hospitals
this is really sad, man


----------



## Diancie (May 23, 2017)

Still heartbroken, this is so appalling. These were just teenage girls who were around my age having fun and it's devastating that they had their life taken away from them by doing ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. Now I feel like no country is safe anymore. Praying for the families of those affected, and sending love to them as well as Ariana Grande and her fans themselves.


----------



## Weiland (May 23, 2017)

I heard about this from my friend over Tumblr. She told me about it and I was gobsmacked. It kept me brooding over how unsafe our world has become all day. May the the casualties rest in peace, and may the injured recover quickly.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2017)

This is why I hardly leave the house. It's so sad knowing you can't even enjoy a concert anymore without the fear of getting killed.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 23, 2017)

i want to be upset however i cant help but laugh at how pathetic this is to do


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2017)

wow I can't believe Ariana is a terrorist so sad to see all these Disney channel stars go downhillI'm jk this is really sad


----------



## Soda Fox (May 23, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> View attachment 199470
> i want to be upset however i cant help but laugh at how pathetic this is to do



I hope you're not really laughing. This is awful and only will serve to make those who are actually missing get less attention.

Honestly I don't care of the people making these stories up are kids. I think there should be a severe punishment for anyone who makes something up like this. Not jail time but maybe community service. Maybe have them work to serve the actual victims.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 23, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> yeah, people wont get offended at ur post, dont worry about that. instead i think people will be reading your post, thinking about how very considerate and understanding and aware you are of the world's problems. you are so woke never stop baby



I really can't tell if you're being serious or sarcastic. Lol


----------



## Rabirin (May 23, 2017)

Even though I don't live in Manchester, this has seriously struck a cord in me. I hope those who are missing are found soon. This is such an awful, awful thing to happen and it definitely wasn't deserved. I hope the families affected by this recover from this in time. On a lighter note, I give the people of Manchester major props for coming together at a time like this to help those affected out. It really gives me hope in humanity.


----------



## Princess Victoria (May 23, 2017)

one of my friend dropped his lil sister at that concert...... She's not missing, but I feel terrible because we all chipped in and help him buy her birthday gift, tickets to see her favorite pop star... I feel like we sent her to her death, without even knowing it...


----------



## Rabirin (May 23, 2017)

Princess Victoria said:


> one of my friend dropped his lil sister at that concert...... She's not missing, but I feel terrible because we all chipped in and help him buy her birthday gift, tickets to see her favorite pop star... I feel like we sent her to her death, without even knowing it...



It's not your fault, you had no idea. Also, i'm so sorry about your friends sister.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 23, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I hope you're not really laughing. This is awful and only will serve to make those who are actually missing get less attention.



i just meant a little laugh of disgust
"how can someone stoop this low and try to grab attention from people who are suffering"


----------



## Soda Fox (May 23, 2017)

I heard on the radio that after the tragedy a lot of folks in the area trended opening up their homes to let the people at the concert get situated. Goes to show that there is still hope for humanity. Applause to those who generously opened up their homes to those who needed it in a time of chaos.


----------



## Bowie (May 23, 2017)

Love and personal drive for peace will always win in the end, and I think that can be said regarding all of the horrible goings-on this week. Though it may cost many lives, I look forward to the day we (if it happens while I'm still here) can look back on these days with not only grief, but remembrance of a time we managed to survive and overcome.

Though my country's motto "keep calm and carry on" doesn't do much good at this point, it's the only thing that keeps me going during this terrible time.

EDIT: Also, we must try and do more for the world. Using prayer hashtags on Twitter doesn't do anything. The people out there last night walking the streets to find people's children were the true heroes. People driving people back to their homes for nothing were the true heroes. The police and the medics were the true heroes.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 23, 2017)

Prime Minister, Theresa May's speech about the attack.

This is truly heartbreaking. My thoughts are with those affected greatly by such a tragic incident.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 23, 2017)

Gosh, I just saw some footage where the boom can be heard and I almost felt like I was there, in that my heart dropped like you would when realising disaster has struck. Some of these people are going to be traumatised for life following what they saw. Praying for all involved. x






I realise this video may sit uncomfortably with some people, but to be open you must hear all sides. This is one of them.


----------



## Jacob (May 23, 2017)

Really sad stuff that went down yesterday, especially the concert which was targeting mostly toward children
My heart goes out to everyone involved or affected

One of the victims was even 8 year old Saffie Rose Rousso, extremely sad https://twitter.com/__AlexN_/status/867004717951582208

I also saw that the bombing at the concert wasn't the only bomb attack yesterday, as there were additional bombings in Bangkok and Syria
https://twitter.com/malditaregui/status/867003690971942912
Credibility source:
https://twitter.com/TIME/status/866566574873997312

Along with the bombings yesterday was an ISIS invasion in Marawi and a public assault of a couple in Indonesia with a cane for homosexual behavior.


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

Pretty much the only thing I've seen on telly all day is this news story and my heart is aching so much. Pretty close to home for me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fearthecuteness said:


> This is just another sweet ingredient to add to 2017s recipe for disaster. I'm pretty sure 2016 was just a warm up for this year and the upcoming ones.
> 
> An Arianda Grande concert of all things? I know she's big but I didn't think she was that big.
> 
> ...



I 100% agree with this. This is something that happens a lot but gets ignored. All of the events are sad not just the ones on our door step.


----------



## sej (May 23, 2017)

I am heartbroken, I have no words. My thoughts and prayers go out to anyone who was affected, a truly sad day.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 23, 2017)

Relly said:


> Pretty much the only thing I've seen on telly all day is this news story and my heart is aching so much. Pretty close to home for me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That must of been scary. 

Yeah, my point exactly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Really sad stuff that went down yesterday, especially the concert which was targeting mostly toward children
> My heart goes out to everyone involved or affected
> 
> One of the victims was even 8 year old Saffie Rose Rousso, extremely sad https://twitter.com/__AlexN_/status/867004717951582208
> ...



Well that seems very suspicious to me.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

It's imminent that another attack may happen apparently, according to the news.

The threat level has went from severe to critical, critical being the highest level on the threat scale.


It is a terrifying time to live, it has always been terrifying to live on Earth. We can't live in our homes, go for a nice meal or to a place that is meant to be full of joy...a concert, without fearing for our lives, that is a problem and unfortunately we will never be able to do anything about it, it's the sad truth and I hope that truth could be altered but I don't think it ever will. Which really turns my heart black and cold.


----------



## Yui Z (May 23, 2017)

This is so sad. Manchester is only 40 mins away from where I live and my friend's dad was in the area during the attack. He's home safe it shook us to the core. It breaks my heart knowing that innocent music lovers, including young children as young as eight, were selfishly murdered. 

I'm also hurt to hear about the bomb attack in Syria that killed over 60 people, many being children again. I wish that more people were aware of the young lives at constant risk in other countries as well as our own; of course I suppose people only really realise the impact of these attacks when they're closer.


----------



## moonford (May 23, 2017)

Yui Z said:


> This is so sad. Manchester is only 40 mins away from where I live and my friend's dad was in the area during the attack. He's home safe it shook us to the core. It breaks my heart knowing that innocent music lovers, including young children as young as eight, were selfishly murdered.
> 
> I'm also hurt to hear about the bomb attack in Syria that killed over 60 people, many being children again. I wish that more people were aware of the young lives at constant risk in other countries as well as our own; of course I suppose people only really realise the impact of these attacks when they're closer.



80 or so young lives lost selfishly and unnecessarily. 

They had so much life ahead of them and they will never experience that adventure, really saddening.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Though my country's motto "keep calm and carry on" doesn't do much good at this point, it's the only thing that keeps me going during this terrible time.



I usually go by the 'keep calm, carry on' point of view...But I find it hard not to see this and think "might give Manchester this weekend a miss actually".


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

I have a friend who was in the concert, who is currently missing. Everyone is so stressed and emotional over this. It's heartbreaking.

Just a quick update, if there hasn't been one already: it's been confirmed as a suicide bombing, the man has been identified and confirmed dead. The number of casualties has gone up to 22. One of the confirmed victims was an 8 year-old girl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Islamic State have claimed responsibility for the attack in their messenger. Greater Manchester Police are still investigating whether he worked alone or is part of a larger network. Theresa May has announced the UK's threat level has gone up to critical, the highest level, while also saying that more attacks are to be expected.


----------



## Gregriii (May 23, 2017)

Know this seems a bit off topic but how did Ariana leave before the bombing, like, did they feel it or it happened before the concert ended?


----------



## Soda Fox (May 23, 2017)

Gregriii said:


> Know this seems a bit off topic but how did Ariana leave before the bombing, like, did they feel it or it happened before the concert ended?



*Twilight Zone music*

I wish I could watch Alex Jones today because I want to know if he goes all conspiracy theory about this.


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

Gregriii said:


> Know this seems a bit off topic but how did Ariana leave before the bombing, like, did they feel it or it happened before the concert ended?



The concert had ended. People were making their way out of the arena at the time. The bomb went off in the foyer connecting the station to the train station. I don't think the backstage area was nearby the foyer, buy I assume she might've heard the explosion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2017)

It seems that Europe has gotten much more dangerous. America isn't any better either, but as long as it's closer to the Middle East, it's going to be more prone to Islamic terrorism.

If you want to know what I think started all of the Islamic terrorism, it would have to be the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, followed by the presidency of Saddam Hussein. Ever since then, we've been seeing and hearing more about terrorism coming from the Middle East. And they have gotten worse. Now they're targeting concerts. Terrorism needs to be taken very seriously. We can't let this continue going on.


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2017)

hearing of this event as its impact continues to shake communities all across the uk, including my own, and across the world is truly heartbreaking. the world we live in is a terrifying place and the uncertainty that is felt as a result of these attacks regarding whether we should continue our daily lives as though nothing as happened or whether to take as many precautions in our daily lives is something that affects us all and will affect us all in the many faces and many forms terrorism has taken and will take throughout time. it's easy to make generalisations in times like this but it's important to remember that the islamic state do not represent an entire race and religion. 

i think that the attacker(s) targeted the ariana concert in particular knowing that the audience would consist mostly of young girls (although people of all ages have been killed in the attack), and that ariana's open female sexuality represents what the islamic state despise in women, as they believe that women are inferior and should be submissive. 

the attack hasn't directly affected me but it has hit me emotionally as it is a generally tragic event, took place in the country where i live, one of my best friends was very close to going to that concert, and i like ariana grande and her music. 
i've seen and heard that dna kits have been taken into the arena - this generally means, and i hope it's not too graphic - that people have literally been blown to bits or burned beyond recognition. my heart hurts for the victims, their families, those whose loved ones are still missing, everyone who attended that concert, staff at the arena and ariana grande. just everyone affected by it.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 24, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> hearing of this event as its impact continues to shake communities all across the uk, including my own, and across the world is truly heartbreaking. the world we live in is a terrifying place and the uncertainty that is felt as a result of these attacks regarding whether we should continue our daily lives as though nothing as happened or whether to take as many precautions in our daily lives is something that affects us all and will affect us all in the many faces and many forms terrorism has taken and will take throughout time. it's easy to make generalisations in times like this but it's important to remember that the islamic state do not represent an entire race and religion.
> 
> i think that the attacker(s) targeted the ariana concert in particular knowing that the audience would consist mostly of young girls (although people of all ages have been killed in the attack), and that ariana's open female sexuality represents what the islamic state despise in women, as they believe that women are inferior and should be submissive.
> 
> ...



I also am scared for my family back in the U.K. They're down in Kent but my brother takes the tube to London every day. I'm scared of what I'll hear one day. This is two events in two months. You should never have to worry about someones life anywhere but of all places in a first world country. ):


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

i had a friend at the concert.........she is safe but my heart hurts. she told me it was absolute carnage, never thought she would have to experience running for her life.


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2017)

TortimerCrossing said:


> i had a friend at the concert.........she is safe but my heart hurts. she told me it was absolute carnage, never thought she would have to experience running for her life.



that's terrible. glad to hear that she's safe, hope the experience isn't too hard on her.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

i reaaaaaaally dont like how the uk is just tolerating crap like this without doing anything to prevent a future attack or offense that could have been prevented


----------



## Jacob (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i reaaaaaaally dont like how the uk is just tolerating crap like this without doing anything to prevent a future attack or offense that could have been prevented



Just curious, what would you like them to do to prevent a future attack?
Besides, of course, more strict check and security systems which I'm sure they will be doing from now on


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

Police have said that he was part of a network. He went to Libya DAYS before he committed the attack. His father and brother have been arrested in Libya. 

Neighbours have said to the BBC that they've heard him yelling quotes from the Quaran outside his home and hanging a black flag with words in a different language on it (srry that I don't know what language they speak). He's been reported to the police multiple times. It just baffles me that they DIDN'T ARREST HIM BEFORE CHILDREN, MOTHERS AND FATHERS, SONS AND DAUGHTERS, TEENAGERS, LITTLE CHILDREN AS YOUNG AS EIGHT YEARS OLD WERE KILLED.

Just appalled.


----------



## moonford (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i reaaaaaaally dont like how the uk is just tolerating crap like this without doing anything to prevent a future attack or offense that could have been prevented



No the UK is not tolerating crap like this, the situation is tight and there isn't much they can do besides having stricter security and security checks in certain areas.

Attacks can happen anytime and anywhere. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> Police have said that he was part of a network. He went to Libya DAYS before he committed the attack. His father and brother have been arrested in Libya.
> 
> Neighbours have said to the BBC that they've heard him yelling quotes from the Quaran outside his home and hanging a black flag with words in a different language on it (srry that I don't know what language they speak). He's been reported to the police multiple times. It just baffles me that they DIDN'T ARREST HIM BEFORE CHILDREN, MOTHERS AND FATHERS, SONS AND DAUGHTERS, TEENAGERS, LITTLE CHILDREN AS YOUNG AS EIGHT YEARS OLD WERE KILLED.
> 
> Just appalled.



That really is disgusting.

The whole situation is disgusting.


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

TortimerCrossing said:


> i had a friend at the concert.........she is safe but my heart hurts. she told me it was absolute carnage, never thought she would have to experience running for her life.



I'm glad to hear that she's okay. I had a friend in the attack, she's injured but alive. Only found out early this morning where she was.


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i reaaaaaaally dont like how the uk is just tolerating crap like this without doing anything to prevent a future attack or offense that could have been prevented



what do you think should have been done exactly so this would have been avoided? when security gets better in some places (like planes) terrorism moves to other targets (big events like sports games, concerts etc.) and then when the security there gets better it moves on to easier targets. this attack happened at the end of the concert when people were getting out of the arena and like, i get that this attack could have been prevented but it's not like people just accepted terrorism and decided to not have good security. it's a lot easier to find flaws w security than it is to have flawless security :\


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i reaaaaaaally dont like how the uk is just tolerating crap like this without doing anything to prevent a future attack or offense that could have been prevented



There's not much we can do. They've made 5 arrests for terrorism offences since the attack, one wasn't related but the other four were. We can't kick out all Muslims because Muslims as a whole aren't committing terrorism offenses on the daily. In fact, Islamic State's teachings are against what their religion and the prophet tells them. I'd like to think that police are doing everything they can.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> what do you think should have been done exactly so this would have been avoided? when security gets better in some places (like planes) terrorism moves to other targets (big events like sports games, concerts etc.) and then when the security there gets better it moves on to easier targets. this attack happened at the end of the concert when people were getting out of the arena and like, i get that this attack could have been prevented but it's not like people just accepted terrorism and decided to not have good security. it's a lot easier to find flaws w security than it is to have flawless security :\



It's likely that he entered from the train station into the foyer. I doubt there would have been security there. People were leaving, kids were being fetched by parents.

Apparently a woman reported a Muslim woman in the concert looking anxious, fiddling with her bag and looking back and forth to the foyer and smirking to herself, but security told off the woman reporting. But I'm not sure if this claim is accountable. Another man said that there were no security checks, no bag searches before going in.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> what do you think should have been done exactly so this would have been avoided? when security gets better in some places (like planes) terrorism moves to other targets (big events like sports games, concerts etc.) and then when the security there gets better it moves on to easier targets. this attack happened at the end of the concert when people were getting out of the arena and like, i get that this attack could have been prevented but it's not like people just accepted terrorism and decided to not have good security. it's a lot easier to find flaws w security than it is to have flawless security :\



this. i highly doubt they tolerate it like the op of the opinion thinks. unless they actually track his living down and bomb the huts they will probably continue attacking sadly. although they probably want him to be questioned and put them away rather than that in most cases.


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> There's not much we can do. They've made 5 arrests for terrorism offences since the attack, one wasn't related but the other four were. We can't kick out all Muslims because Muslims as a whole aren't committing terrorism offenses on the daily. In fact, Islamic State's teachings are against what their religion and the prophet tells them. I'd like to think that police are doing everything they can.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i don't think people should take the muslim woman thing very srsly like Dang people can b muslim and anxious at a concert, that doesnt mean theyre a terrorist maybe they just dont like crowds or lost their friends like ..., :\ 

i dont know what the security was at the concert so i cant really  comment a bunch on that but my first thought is that security at concerts generally is stricter going into the arena than out of it, like when people are going out they never check if anyones got dangerous stuff. people should not be let into the place w/o being checked but at the same time i feel like it is really hard to completely stop these kinds of attacks. like, if he hadn't gone into the place maybe he would have blown it up by the way to the train station or w/e.
i obviously dont think it's good to let people into arenas with bombs but what i'm trying to say is that it is extremely hard to stop all the terrorism. crowded places will always be vulnerable and at risk for attacks. imo it's more effective and easier to try to stop terrorism before someone is out there w a bomb, like, by investigating suspected terrorists and checking ppl who look up how 2 make bombbs ir ppl who buy stuff like that. obviously that's not perfect either but :\\ i dont think there are any perfect ways to stop all terrorism and violenece


----------



## Soda Fox (May 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Police have said that he was part of a network. He went to Libya DAYS before he committed the attack. His father and brother have been arrested in Libya.
> 
> Neighbours have said to the BBC that they've heard him yelling quotes from the Quaran outside his home and hanging a black flag with words in a different language on it (srry that I don't know what language they speak). He's been reported to the police multiple times. It just baffles me that they DIDN'T ARREST HIM BEFORE CHILDREN, MOTHERS AND FATHERS, SONS AND DAUGHTERS, TEENAGERS, LITTLE CHILDREN AS YOUNG AS EIGHT YEARS OLD WERE KILLED.
> 
> Just appalled.



Here's my thing. I'm for not discriminating, but there's a reason we have instincts and jump to conclusions. If what you said is true, in my eyes it's no different than Christians dressing up and stalking around in white robes and pointed hats. Even if at the time nothing is going on, what you mentioned above and what i mentioned just now are huge red flags and people shouldn't be afraid to report it and police should act on it even if at the time it is nothing.

*autocorrect errors. Sorry if there's more I'm at work


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

Jacob said:


> Just curious, what would you like them to do to prevent a future attack?
> Besides, of course, more strict check and security systems which I'm sure they will be doing from now on



i guess it is quite difficult to answer, other than better security, i feel like political correctness plays a huge role in this

(reasons if you want to read all of this)
there was the ignored case of the teenage girls being abducted by pakistani gangs. the police were more concerned about race relations more than the victims.
a witness saw someone looking suspicious with a bag (they also seemed to not understand english) and she reported it to security but they did nothing and they lectured her about how to not be a racist. one in four muslims sympathise with the motives of terrorists (i think this was about the london bombings)
terrorist attacks we just looked at and we didn't raise our security systems (to my knowledge)
we should not carry on as we did before and forget this and have a possibility of have it happen in the future again. people are scared to report suspicious activity relating to islam because they're worried they're gonna be called a racist, around 34% report this kind of activity so that means 66% of these cases could potentially be a terrorist attack. of course this is going to be difficult as not all muslims are bad, but that's what scares us to say anything: "not all muslims are bad".


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Here's my thing. I'm for not discriminating, but there's a reason we have instincts and jump to conclusions. If what you said is true, in my eyes it's no different than Christians dressing up and stalking around in white robes and pointed hats. Even if at the time nothing is going on, what you mentioned above and what i mentioned just now are huge red flags and people shouldn't be afraid to report it and police should act on it even if at the time it is nothing.
> 
> *autocorrect errors. Sorry if there's more I'm at work



Saw it on BBC News at six. Reporters and police were at his home and talking to his neighbours. And I saw the police statement, as well as him travelling to Libya, on BBC news as well. The government has been thinking about scrapping the PREVENT program, but I think it's needed. Children and parents are grieving because of what that man did.

I'm just shocked that the police didn't see that as radicalisation and arrested him before he could go on to kill 22 people and injure another 100 odd.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i don't think people should take the muslim woman thing very srsly like Dang people can b muslim and anxious at a concert, that doesnt mean theyre a terrorist maybe they just dont like crowds or lost their friends like ...,


that could be a possibility, however it could be the other, even if the other is more unlikely.


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i guess it is quite difficult to answer, other than better security, i feel like political correctness plays a huge role in this
> 
> (reasons if you want to read all of this)
> there was the ignored case of the teenage girls being abducted by pakistani gangs. the police were more concerned about race relations more than the victims.
> ...



Please don't spread misinformation. That quote by the mayor of London was taken out of context by Donald Trump's son. He later *in the interview went on to say that more work needed to be done to prevent terrorism.

**Sadiq Khan has said he believes the threat of terror attacks are “part and parcel of living in a big city” and encouraged Londoners to be vigilant to combat dangers.

The Mayor of London revealed he had a “sleepless night” after the recent bombing in New York, and said major cities around the world “have got to be prepared for these sorts of things” to happen when people least expect them.

“That means being vigilant, having a police force that is in touch with communities, it means the security services being ready, but it also means exchanging ideas and best practice”, Mr Khan told the Evening Standard shortly before a meeting with New York mayor Bill de Blasio.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Please don't spread misinformation. That quote by the mayor of London was taken out of context by Donald Trump's son. He later went on to say that more work needed to be done to prevent terrorism.



oh jeez. i'm sorry, i'll edit that


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

---


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Sadiq Khan has said he believes the threat of terror attacks are “part and parcel of living in a big city” and encouraged Londoners to be vigilant to combat dangers.
> 
> The Mayor of London revealed he had a “sleepless night” after the recent bombing in New York, and said major cities around the world “have got to be prepared for these sorts of things” to happen when people least expect them.
> 
> “That means being vigilant, having a police force that is in touch with communities, it means the security services being ready, but it also means exchanging ideas and best practice”, Mr Khan told the Evening Standard shortly before a meeting with New York mayor Bill de Blasio.



thanks for letting me know, its kind of ironic how people can follow a certain crowd and i could critique that but also blindly follow the one i stand by the most


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> thanks for letting me know, its kind of ironic how people can follow a certain crowd and i could critique that but also blindly follow the one i stand by the most



No worries. A lot of people get enraged by fake news, share it and create more uproar on the story, even when it's false. It's like when Sweden took down their Christmas lights one year because of technical difficulties, but a fake news outlet blamed it on Muslims. People didn't search it and instead just shared until it got out of control, the news site got money and the world believed the fake news story.

That specific quote was taken out of context by Donald Trump's son/son-in-law (can't remember which one) the day after the Westminster attack, calling out Sadiq Khan for supporting terrorism in a quote that was taken out of context and was said in early 2016. The internet's whack these days.


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I'm glad to hear that she's okay. I had a friend in the attack, she's injured but alive. Only found out early this morning where she was.



glad that your friend is safe, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bowie (May 24, 2017)

In Liverpool, during the vigil, a man came out with a baseball bat and a knife. Police quickly managed to detain him before any injuries occurred, though.

I admire their bravery for coming out in such a big crowd after the recent events. I've never been to a concert before in my life, and if/when I get the chance to, I'll be terrified.


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i guess it is quite difficult to answer, other than better security, i feel like political correctness plays a huge role in this
> 
> (reasons if you want to read all of this)
> there was the ignored case of the teenage girls being abducted by pakistani gangs. the police were more concerned about race relations more than the victims.
> ...



lol sure 1 in 4 muslims think terrorism is good especially bc isis is performing genocide on shia muslims and killing muslims and middle eastern ppl way more thsn they kill westerners. 
people might think that islam is the only true religion (like isis does) but the way you worded it  makes  it sound like muslims love terrorism and are enemies to The Rest of Us (lmao). believing that your religion is the true one and that other people are wrong and wanting to "convince" ppl 2 agree w ur religion is not compareable to commiting or supporting terrorism. what if i old u 100% of muslims and 100% of isis members eat food ..., really makes u think doesnt it #MuslimsConfirmedAsTerrorists

if people feel anxious about being seen as racists if they report ppl they could do some research (quick reading on wikipedia) about islam and then read abt radical islamic terrorism. calling the police on a muslim family celebrating a muslim holiday is racist, reporting someone showing signs of being an radicalized extremist isnt. 

i agree that it is problematic and wrong to not look into suspicious people who might be planning on hurting others but weirdly enough people are allowed to carry a backpack or bag and not understand english. it doesn't automatically make them a terrorist and while i get that he might have acted in a weird way like .... there are thousands of middle eastern and/or muslim ppl in london every day who carry bags. checking every single one is impossible and rly Problematic 
as with any other incident there will be signs that were missed because people didn't have the full picture and standalone signs like being anxious and carrying a bag aren't enough to start suspecting terrorism. idk about thst specific case but like...,, the police cant investigate every suspicious bag ever. /:

im not defending terrorists im just saying that youre being gross w your view on muslims

source 4 genocide thingy lel
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocide_of_Shias_by_ISIL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> In Liverpool, during the vigil, a man came out with a baseball bat and a knife. Police quickly managed to detain him before any injuries occurred, though.
> 
> I admire their bravery for coming out in such a big crowd after the recent events. I've never been to a concert before in my life, and if/when I get the chance to, I'll be terrified.



wait like the batknife person is brave or the people at the vigil?


----------



## sej (May 24, 2017)

The scary thing is, is that I was at an Ariana grande concert on Thursday in Birmingham. It makes me feel sick of the thought of that happening to me if it had happened at Birmingham. I really am sad about the tragic losses, rip.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> im not defending terrorists im just saying that youre being gross w your view on muslims


alright so everyones cool and debating (i guess) happily and then you call me gross, i think doing that makes you less tolerant of other peoples ideas and kind of makes your extremely valid points look a little different now

- - - Post Merge - - -

of course im not saying we must check every bag, thats just overboard, there are definitely flaws in my opinion. for one we may develop a strong paranoia towards other ideas  like any different religion or any different culture from ours which is obviously just racism
plus, with fake news we could just go back to 1930s germany and blame everything on the muslims this time around


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> No worries. A lot of people get enraged by fake news, share it and create more uproar on the story, even when it's false. It's like when Sweden took down their Christmas lights one year because of technical difficulties, but a fake news outlet blamed it on Muslims. People didn't search it and instead just shared until it got out of control, the news site got money and the world believed the fake news story.
> 
> That specific quote was taken out of context by Donald Trump's son/son-in-law (can't remember which one) the day after the Westminster attack, calling out Sadiq Khan for supporting terrorism in a quote that was taken out of context and was said in early 2016. The internet's whack these days.



u have 2 follow shakira law in sweden or u will b thrown into the abyss //::: $100% tru

no but srsly yeah people taking stuff out of context and twisting it so it supports their views is rly Bad. i hate how the area i live in is talked about as being a Problem Area that's dangerous to live in bc of crime in media. because, like, in real life sure there are problems but i have never felt unsafe or been killed when ive gone out in the "bad areas" at night but in the media it sounds like people are constantly fearing for their lives or something :\

i just think that we have our problems but u shouldnt use us as an out of cobtext example to spread ur propaganda about how x group of people is bad.


----------



## cIementine (May 24, 2017)

Bowie said:


> In Liverpool, during the vigil, a man came out with a baseball bat and a knife.



i think this happened in birmingham, and the man was also carrying a 'little axe and a big stick' in addition to the baseball bat and knife


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

i also wasnt talking about "oh theyre fasting that means theyre muslims BETTER TELL THE AUTHORITIES" dont shove words into my mouth. why do you always paint me to be a disgusting human being?

- - - Post Merge - - -

you did say that i was being gross for those views. thats pretty similar to me
its really difficult to tell the difference between a muslim and an extremist, since its the extremists that disguise themselves as peaceful people. i just dont want all of these people who have lost their loved ones to something like this to suffer


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> alright so everyones cool and debating (i guess) happily and then you call me gross, i think doing that makes you less tolerant of other peoples ideas and kind of makes your extremely valid points look a little different now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> of course im not saying we must check every bag, thats just overboard, there are definitely flaws in my opinion. for one we may develop a strong paranoia towards other ideas  like any different religion or any different culture from ours which is obviously just racism


-_- the way youre talking about muslims is gross, i didnt say u r gross. there's a difference. i do think that talking like one in four muslims support killing people is gross because it is false information that youre spreading to show how truly evil muslims are. that's gross to me. if you want i can say that it is really bad, problematic and discriminating instead but i just think gross was shorter and conveyed my negative feelings well enough

yeah but i think the police and ppl like that really are trying to stop terrorism and make it harder to commit these types of crimes. obviously there's always room for improvement but unless you have a specific problem w it i dont think it's something to blame security ppl for. i get that people want better security, i do too, but i also think that no one (or, like, almost no one) is being like "meh terrorism is fine so let's not try to stop it ?\_(ツ)_/? "
and w the paranoia part .. yes? but isnt that kinda what u were doing before /:? i get that it happens but that's why it is so important to work w those problems and not divide us into different groups that want nothing to do w each other. people complain about ppl saying "not all muslims are terrorists" after every terrorist attack carried out by a muslim, but ppl are saying it because it is true and it is important to not let terrorism divide us.
isis wants to start a war between all muslims and all non muslims. it's stupid to do what thry want :/


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

double post


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i also wasnt talking about "oh theyre fasting that means theyre muslims BETTER TELL THE AUTHORITIES" dont shove words into my mouth. why do you always paint me to be a disgusting human being?



i didnt mean that that's what you think, i was referring to how many people i have seen are. so many ignorant old ppl here think all ppl who  speak arabic are criminals and terrorists and that's really Not Great. they need to learn more about islam before claiming people are terrorists bc attacking and bullying muslims isnt ok


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i didnt mean that that's what you think, i was referring to how many people i have seen are. so many ignorant old ppl here think all ppl who  speak arabic are criminals and terrorists and that's really Not Great. they need to learn more about islam before claiming people are terrorists bc attacking and bullying muslims isnt ok



im really sorry for misunderstanding
i guess i just thought that a gross act would be something i implied


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2017)

Guys remember to keep discussion civil and to pick your words carefully, especially so you're being very clear with the points you're trying to make.


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

*upsetting and traumatic bombing, recently killing 22 people*

New York Times: let's leak forensic photos of the crime scene, the bloodied detonator and put it in newspapers across the US!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do you people have no respect for people who have died or have come close to death

drives me absolutely mad


"And a review of the location of those killed shows most of the fatalities occurred in a nearly complete circle around the bomber, Salman Abedi, whose upper torso was heaved outside the lethal ring toward the Manchester Arena entrance." JUST WHY


----------



## GhulehGirl (May 24, 2017)

That was absolutley awful  Such a coward to target youngsters who just wanted to have a great time watching their fave pop star.


----------



## forestyne (May 25, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *upsetting and traumatic bombing, recently killing 22 people*
> 
> New York Times: let's leak forensic photos of the crime scene, the bloodied detonator and put it in newspapers across the US!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



this is your pilot speaking

theresa may is stopping comminucation with the US regarding the manchester bombing
sounds like she's gonna rip trump dump a new one

that is all


----------



## animalcrisscross (May 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> what do you think should have been done exactly so this would have been avoided?



View attachment 200357

no but really, stronger vetting and stricter immigration laws/enforcement would help. maybe hurry up with that Brexit thing too.


----------



## visibleghost (May 26, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> View attachment 200357
> 
> no but really, stronger vetting and stricter immigration laws/enforcement would help. maybe hurry up with that Brexit thing too.



nice picture pal

how would immigration stuff (that wouldnt have happened over 20 yrs ago) and brexit have stopped this attack? the dude had lived in manchester since he was born lol.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> nice picture pal
> 
> how would immigration stuff (that wouldnt have happened over 20 yrs ago) and brexit have stopped this attack? the dude had lived in manchester since he was born lol.



Playing Devil's Advocate here but it still could've been the spark to make the man who did this actually go out and do it. I don't know his personal life but I have to assume that if he did this there were some serious problems in his life. Add to that some new people from another country that weren't properly vetted and were bad news moving nearby and telling him that he can be accepted by them if he goes out and does this crime and you have a recipe for diaster. Not saying all immigrants are bad news - not in the slightest - but without proper vetting how can you know who's good and who's out to hurt people?

Of course it might've happened anyway if the man was taking to bad news folks online (of any race or religion).


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 26, 2017)

My heart goes out to everyone affected, directly or indirectly, by this attack. I kinda wanna throw my 2 cents in, but if someone wants me to shut up then I'll knock it off haha  

I live in Massachusetts USA and I was watching some local news broadcaster the other day. They talked about the attack - probably to relate it to MA somehow, which considering it was across the globe it just felt like they were trying to scare viewers into thinking "this could happen to you!" or something, I dunno - and talked to locals to see how they feel about it. Some mother discussed the fact that she is now worried for her children and most likely won't let them go to any concerts in the near future for fear of another attack. For me personally, it kind of irked me that A) the news channel had Americans talking about it (maybe I'm a hypocrite for talking about it too, haha!) , and B ) that she was now afraid to go to a public event because of this. If this man is actually a terrorist or whatever he is labeled as after the fact, then it was his job and his goal to do exactly that: inflict terror. If we were to stop everything we do because of being scared of an attack like this, then we have let them take control. At the risk of sounding like an obnoxious 'murrican: don't let the terrorists win. The best way to fight them is to keep moving forward - it's all we can do.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 27, 2017)

Ariana Grande has released a full statement on the Manchester bombing and had pledged that she will return to Manchester to perform a fundraising concert for those affected by the attack.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-40067159

Stuff like this just warms my heart. She's extending her arm out as much as she can and performing to support those in need.


----------

